# It has been a while since I post any pictures of my Jozey.



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

here she is.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

You know how I feel about Jozey !! ~smooches~


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Aww shes adorable, how old is she?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

:clap: Very very beautiful!I LOVE her coloring!!!!!If you ever don't want her anymore......


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

she is just dirty and a lil wet. and she was born june last year so 9 months
and thanks for the complements.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

No that's not dirt.Isn't that ticking I see in her blue?


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Jozey is beautiful!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

dixieland said:


> No that's not dirt.Isn't that ticking I see in her blue?


no that would be cool tho.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> Jozey is beautiful!!


and thanks nate


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

she's so pretty!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

dixieland said:


> No that's not dirt.Isn't that ticking I see in her blue?


Thats the merle coming through :roll: lmao

J/K matt she looks good, hope I get the pleasure of meeting her soon!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> Thats the merle coming through :roll: lmao
> 
> J/K matt she looks good, hope I get the pleasure of meeting her soon!


you will im sure!!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

nice looking dog matt..looking good


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

Your dog is beautiful bro


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

thanks again every one


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

Chinadog said:


> Thats the merle coming through :roll: lmao


You jest, but from those pictures, she looks very much like she is a lightly marked dilute merle. I find it quite amusing that many of the people who bash merles on this board find this dog beautiful (which she is) yet distain merles (which she very much appears to be).

Blessings ...


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

she is *NOT* merle!!!!!!!!! and thanks for the complements!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lookin good


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

her is a more recent shot still not the cleanest but cleaner.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwwwww she's so pretty I don't know why Merle was said she she looks blue to me.
How old is she now?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

10 months yeah she is blue. thanks i think she is perty too


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwwwww gettin close to a b-day  She is totally gorgeous


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

very pretty girl, merle or not. I am looking forward to seeing some clean pictures of her. I have owned blues in the past & own a blue dog now & none ever gave the appearance of merling when dirty.

Jozey:










Dilute blue merle bully:










I'm sure you can see the resemblance.

Here's another dilute merle, this time red:










I apologize should I have upset anyone, but in her "dirty" pictures, she looks very much like a dilute merle.

Blessings all ...


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)




----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

her 5 months ago or so lookin shiny








one from today


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

OMG MATT that is not baby Jozey , Holy Comoly !!!

She is beautiful!! Lol I want that mysteriously merle illusionist of a dog !


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I've said it once,I'll say it again.If you ever need to find her a home........

Seriously,she's a good looking blue dog!


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

OK, those are a LOT better pics that show her true color much better. Thank you! :hammer:

Blessings ...


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> OMG MATT that is not baby Jozey , Holy Comoly !!!
> 
> She is beautiful!! Lol I want that mysteriously merle illusionist of a dog !


Yep that's her. she is the dog of many colors lol thanks. Ronnie
dixi thanks for the offer but that girl is stayin with me.  
no problem abk


----------

